# Bull Sands Fort - River Humber



## kitkat1963

Hi All. I was just wondering if I were to run a trip out to Bull Sand fort, whether anyone would be interested in having a look round? I arrange these trips on a regular basis, and I was out there last weekend actually!All we ask is for a "donation" towards the ships fuel to get us out there and back.
You will get a bacon buttie and a cuppa on the way out and back, but will need a packed lunch to eat while on the fort.
We can take around 15 - 18 people at a time.
If anyone is interested, give me a shout, and hopefully we can get enough folk to run a trip.

All the best.


----------



## RichCooper

I'd deffo be up for that + 2 more possables


----------



## dannylaing

yeah id be game sounds top.


----------



## jonney

yeah i would defo be interested in that kitkat


----------



## chris

Yes definately


----------



## kitkat1963

*BUll Fort*

Nice to hear a bit of interest already! 

This is a genuine offer guys. I work for the charity that owns Bull Sand Fort, and we are trying to raise some funds to buy the vessel we have been loaned, thus preventing our ship from being sold for scrap by it's owner. We have worked so hard to refurbish, repaint and repair this ship with everyone giving their own time and money to keep her afloat and in good condition. We get _no_ funding from anyone and are desparately trying to find ways to raise the money to make her ours. We have to find £7,000 a year JUST for fuel and insurance!

Please donate as much as you can, and in return I will personally take you to the fort for a day of snooping and picture taking. If we loose our ship, there will be no more trips to the fort.

Thanks guys (and girls)


----------



## Winch It In

Myself and Tocsin_Bang will be up for this, Nice one kitkat.


----------



## TeeJF

Do you have a date in mind only TJ and myself quite like the sound of that too. 

Cheers...


----------



## outkast

Me too, depending on wich day of the week


----------



## sunnybunny

Yeah sounds like fun, just need a a date. If it's midweek need advance notice due to work comimitments. Son is interested as well


----------



## kitkat1963

*Bull Fort*

Hi, and thanks for all the interest guys/girls. A _provisional_ date is Saturday 3rd September 2011. It will mean a fairly early start (around 07.30 to be on board ship) and return to the dock at approximately 22.00.

I must stress though, this is entirely at the mercy of a) the weather, and b) ship servicability (if it hasn't already gone by then)

I am hoping by then to have the underground magazine and shell store pumped free of water, so that will be somewhere even I haven't been yet!

Assuming there is enough interest (and we still have our ship) I am happy to arrange more trips in the future.


----------



## TeeJF

Up for that! Please can you let us know once you go firm on the date? It would be the two of us.

Thanks again.


----------



## chris

Sounds good  - please keep us posted


----------



## fluffy5518

Stonkin' stuff, stick us down for a couple a places !!! (Could be time to get a bigger boat !!)


----------



## leepey74

Yes me to! Would love to do this one!!


----------



## Faing

Thats got to be one of the best photo opportunities going. Its 40 years since I was on the fort and it was a real war relic back then. Good luck to the folk that are making good use of it as a rehab centre. Please take loads of pictures and post them up on here, I'd love to see how it has changed internally since the 70's.


----------



## FFerret

Hi

I would be interested.


----------



## kitkat1963

*Bull Fort*

Hi folks.

I am going to try and start to pull things together in the next couple of weeks, so anyone who is DEFINITLY intrested in going, please P.M me with some contact details (phone No or email address is fine) and I can send you some details etc.

I must say, I am really suprised at the interest in our little piece of the North Sea, I love being out there, and stay on the fort quite regularly.

As for "donations", we think a reasonable amount is £15 per person, and would need a minimum of 12 people to make the trip worthwhile, as it costs us around £200 in fuel alone to have the ship out there all day.

As I said, a brew and a bacon buttie will be served for breakfast on the way out.

Thanks for your support guys/girls.

PS, I am out there on the 12th to try and get a few jobs done, including pumping out the underground shell store and magazine. If all goes well, it will be great to meet some of you chaps/chapesses face to face!

Neil.


----------



## dobbo79

Im game


----------



## dobbo79

Me and my partner in crime tk421 (he doesnt know ive put his name forward but hey ho lol)


----------



## kitkat1963

*Bull Fort*

Well Hi folks.

I had an eventful weekend out on the fort this last weekend. Got a few jobs done, but after taking out nearly 3ft of water from the underground shell store and magazine, my pump decided to shred it's rear pump housing seal, which put an end to my gallant efforts to empty said cavern. But, as far as I can see, weather permitting we are still good for the 3rd September to let you guys and girls have a nosey round. Oh, and don't forget to dig deep into your wallets and purses, all money raised will go directly to the restoration of our little piece of wartime history!

Thanks for reading

Neil. (AKA Kitkat1963)


----------



## sYnc_below

Has anybody had actual confirmation from kitkat1963 that this is happening? 

Kind of got a slot in the diary but not had replies to my PM's


----------



## TeeJF

No... I PM'd him but then heard nothing further despite asking for a "soonest" confirmation. Now the deadline has passed and I've got to work. Bit of a p*sser really as it sounded like a super explore.


----------



## kitkat1963

*Trip to the fort.*

Hi Folks. I am just pulling together the final arrangements for the trip on the 3rd.
There are strictly 16 places available on a "First come, first served" basis. If there are more folks wanting to go than there are places, I will try and run another trip before the Autumn sets in.

Sailing time = 10.00am, to return back to the docks at 20.00. Please note we have to book a passage through the sea lock which we have to adhere to, so we cannot wait for latecomers.

I will be sending tickets and maps to our berth out by email for firm requests. But please be aware that the trip can be cancelled at short notice due to weather or technical problems, so if you can supply a phone number if you are coming any distance to save a wasted journey.

Many thanks.

Neil.


----------



## sYnc_below

kitkat1963 said:


> I will be sending tickets and maps to our berth out by email for firm requests



I'm assuming you don't want everyone to re-apply now do you? It's just that I've sent you various messages, as has Winch It In and neither of us have had any replies.


----------



## kitkat1963

*Important Notice.*

I'm afraid that due to a lack of definite offers, I have had to cancel the trip out to the fort on 3rd September. Much as I would like to, I cannot afford or justify taking the ship out for just 4 people, and at £200 a time just for the fuel, as a non funded charity we can't afford to waste that kind of money.
Thankyou to all the poeple who did show an interest in our fort, and I will try and post some recent photos for you to have a look at.

All the best

Neil.


----------



## chris

Sorry Neil - I hope we'll be able to work out another date. It's a superb site and a really great offer - much appreciated


----------

